# My walk on the river



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

I got up stupidly early and wandered along a river in my area, this is what i saw.









lets see some of your pics from a river walk: victory:


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

Wow you are lucky to see an otter


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

They are out there, and as active in daylight its a real honour to see them


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

What a great sighting, lovely Otter.


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks, must get some more shots!!


----------

